# Which clinic do you use on Ukraine?



## selene78

Hello everyone,
I am looking for surrogacy informations, and considering seriously ukrainian option.
So please, give me your advice, or even better experiences, which clinic did you use and if you were satisfied.
I am in touch with La Vita Felice (Kharkov) and Successful Parents (Kiev). But read horrible stories about the second one on this forum, and got scared.
What do you recommend from your experiences?

thanks in advance
Kate


----------



## Donandbirgit

Hi Kate,

we are using La Vita Felice and Sana Clinic in Kharkov.
We are very happy with them and feel that they take good care of us.
We finally got pregnant on our 3.attempt. Our surrogate is now in her 23.week.we are going to have a little boy.
Good luck!!
Don and Birgit


----------



## Allen

I would also recommend LVF and Sana. We got a positive result on the first round. Tomorrow our son will be 5 months old 
I will never get tired repeating only good words about LVF, they are perfect people.


----------



## Donandbirgit

Hi Alan,

thats great to hear that you were also successful.
We are worried about the time after our son will be born.
How long after could you take him from the hospital.did you have a nice apartment??
Did you have to bring your own babyfurniture to the Ukraine??
Could you please share with us your experiences after the birth of your son until you went home.
Thank you !!!
Don and Birgit


----------



## DaisyMaisy

Our surrogate is 20 weeks pg and we intend to get pretty much all of the baby stuff over there. However we will be taking the pram with us. We will get an apartment by the embassy after the babies are born so it is easier to get all of the paper work sorted. We are expecting to over there  for 6 weeks, but it depends in when the babies decide to come, before or after Xmas! Xxxx


----------



## Allen

Hi Don and Birgit,
We took the baby from the lying-in hospital on the 4th day (we had a natural childbirth). Until discharge, we didn't see him because all visits that time were prohibited  
Habitually, while being in Kharkov we always stayed at the Mercury Hotel (probably you also know this hotel). We are from Russia, so there were not any difficulties to get all the necessary documents (birth certificate), and we spent only 2 days with the baby and then went home.
Here are what we took to Kharkov with us / or purchased there:
- bottle warmer/sterilizer
- baby's carrying bag
- Bath towel
- "envelope clothes" (I don't know how to translate, it is a one-piece suit without "legs")
- Cap (seasonal) 1 PCs.
- Cotton caps (simple) 2 PCs.
- Cotton Diaper 3pc thin + 3pc thick.
- Romper suit 54 size - 3 PCs. (you can also buy a bigger and smaller size because you don't know your baby size)
- 2 pairs of socks.
- Baby's dummy 2 PCs. (*)
- Bottles for feeding - 3 PCs. (I would recommend Philips AVENT)
- Cream for diapers (*)
- Baby powder (*)
- Wet napkins (*)
- Diapers (*) - Huggies or Pampers for newborn
- means for the navel: peroxide, brilliant green, cotton wool. (*)
- Ear sticks with limiters (*)
- Bandage (1) (*)
- Espumisan (*)
- Baby food: Humana Expert (1), NAN or the other.
- baby water (*)

Actually you can buy almost everything in the nearest pharmacy in Kharkov (I marked these items with an asterisk). Besides of clothes (it would be better to bring the clothes and other things with you).
I would also highly recommend to buy a powdered detergent (special for babies), because you'll need to wash the baby's clothes! In Ukraine, you can buy it in any department store, it looks like that: http://www.nevcos.ru/catalogtov/image1/img253.jpg ("Ushasty Nyan" = "big-eared nunny"). The closest store to the Mercury Hotel is "ATB". There you can buy the powder, water, diapers and baby food.

Don't be afraid, it's quite easy to take care of a baby. Just feed him, wash and replace diapers


----------



## selene78

Thank you Everyone for your information I think La Vita Felice looks trustworthy, but is far far away... But of course positive results and your recomendations are the most important. 
I have few more questions about it:
1. how long did you stay in Kharkov when you went there - Oleg wrote to me that we should go there at least 3 times, and 2 of them for 14 days each. It looks like a lot of time on Ukraine. Wasn't it a problem with your work to be abroad for at least one month?
2. Did La Vita felice help you with transport and accomodation in Kharkov?
3. what was the total cost of the program?
As I don't have such great forum here in Poland I am very interested in your opinions and experiences. Wanted to cooperate with surrogate over here, found one even, but now I find her not as liable and trustworthy as I thought at first.
We agreed to cooperate, but she is in her own pregnancy and we have a time to change our minds. 
And as in polish law there are no legal solutions for surrogacy (but it is no prohibited either) think that should have 100% of trust to this woman. And have not. That is why I come back to ukrainian version.
Thank you all for your informations and congratulations for those who went through it succesfully!Kate


----------



## Allen

1. Yes Kate, if you use your own eggs, you'll have to visit Ukraine at least 3 times. You'll need first to pass all the medical examinations, then on the second visit there will be IVF procedure itself (stimulation, punction and fertilization). If you're going to use donor eggs, you'll have to visit Kharkov only twice (first visit would take only 2 days).
2. LVF helps with absolutely everything! They also have their own driver and translator.
3. You can look at their price list on their site. There are no any hidden charges. However the total cost depends on your success.


----------



## selene78

Thank you very much Allen for quick answer
I actually will use my own eggs, so should think of going there three times. Thats what I was interested in - are there any hidden costs. Of course I know that total cost depends on how many IVF attempts will be needed. Good to know that beside that the costs are stable. Did you heard of Intersono? I thought about them to, becasue Lviv is about 1000km closer for me, and it makes a difference - I can go there by car, its easier for me than to fly to Kharkov. But LVF has such good opinions... Have to think it deeply, what to choose <wow>
Does LVF has waiting list for surrogates or there is no need to wait?
Kate


----------



## Allen

Kate, I can only confirm - we didn't pay anything in addition (only $70 to the lying-in hospital). It's very good. We just visited Kharkov three times more to see our surrogate and visit the clinic for live ultrasound scans - but it was only our wish . Also I gave to our surrogate almost everything that I earned during that time. We are so grateful to her for such a happiness.
Yes I know of Intersono, but only from this forum (FF). They also have very good reputation on FF, however I heard they are much more expensive. I didn't find anything about Intersono on Russian and Ukrainian sites.

LVF has no waiting list. They started the program on the next day after we signed the agreement.

The main problem is that you never know where you'd meet your luck in IVF!


----------



## selene78

Allen you are absolutely right, with IVF you will never know when/if it will work. But I am an optimist 
As we have one child we produced ourselves (after that I received Ashermans syndrome - the problem occured obviously because of the childbirth and bad luck with treatment after that in hospital ), hope our attempts will be succesful. Even if not the first one, finally will be ok... 
How much should we be prepared for accomodation, transport, flying and you know - additional costs for staying in Kharkov? 
You wrote that you are from Russia. I think I've read that surrogacy is convinient there also - why did you choose Ukraine, if may I ask? I must say that you have  lovely child


----------



## Allen

Kate, I can only tell about own experience: flight from Moscow to Kharkov costs around $150; "bed-and-breakfast" accomodation in Mercury Hotel costs around $60 per day (however you can rent an apartment for long period, it is MUCH cheaper! We just loved this hotel because of free Internet ). The transport in Ukraine is so cheap, it doesn't worth to speak about . Food is cheap as well (not in restaraunts of course).

Why did we travel to Ukraine: first of all, because it is cheaper than in Russia. Total official cost was $30K. In Russia, you'd have to pay at least 2 times more. Secondly, Ukrainian laws are very straightforward, the legal parents of the surrogate child are the IPs. On the contrary, in Russia, surrogate mother can keep the baby! And finally, when 5 or 6 years ago I looked for any information concerning surrogacy, I found only La Vita Felice site. And then I thought: if they work so long, this must be a good company. So 1,5 years ago (winter 2011) I wrote them, then in March we travelled to Kharkov for the first time and then you already know - one year later we got so long-awaited son


----------



## selene78

Allen, what a great optimistic story Best wishes to you all!
It is great that you wrote about this legal things - I read about that, but was afraid that this is wish-list only. Like almost everything you can find in this subject is on the agencies web sides, and of course it is they job to convince you that it is a good idea to go through surrogacy over there. Good to have it confirmed. In Poland we do not have legal solutions about surrogacy - it is neither allowed nor forbidden. And the surrogate mother can keep the baby also, as our law says, that "the mother is woman which gave the childbirth". That is so backward... But is better than in Germany or France, where surrogacy is forbidden. What a shame, that people are left with their problems for themselves if it can be solved... Thats our world - isn't it? 
Thanks for the costs information. I think I will talk to my husband about LVF and try to convince him about the ukrainian surrogacy. Despite of this woman we agreed with, it is not so advanced, so we can solve it. If it can be legal and quite human-friendly it is a relief. 

How many days did you spend all together on the Ukraine? 
Thank you once more for answering all my doubts


----------



## Allen

Thank you, I'm also always happy to remember those worderful time 
In many European countries the surrogacy is forbidden due to the strong position of Catholic Church (they do not approve surrogacy). So pity, people live in the 21st century and still have to obey obsolete rules.

Our first visit took 2 days, then after that we had three optional visits (1-3 days), and the last visit took 2 weeks, it was right before the childbirth.

Good luck on your surrogacy journey, whereever it would be


----------



## napy

This is such a great thread about LVF and surrogacy in Ukraine!  I only wish I had joined in earlier.  Firstly, DonandBirgit that's wonderful about you having a boy!  It won't be long now until he is born.  The time will just fly by.  Our surrogate mother is 16 weeks pregnant today.  We should be finding out the gender of our baby in several weeks.  

Allen, thanks for all the info you provided about your visits to Kharkov.  The "envelope without legs" you were describing is called a "onesie" in the US.  I was wondering if it is the normal at the lying-in hospital (is that the official name of the hospital where the surrogate mothers give birth?) to not let the parents see their child until the baby is released from the hospital? How long after your baby was released did you get the birth certificate?  Was that an easy process and did you have to go somewhere to get that, or did LVF do it for you?  Also, how close is the Mercury Hotel or the apartments that are available to the hospital?

Selene78, I know you are looking into surrogacy, but before our surrogate mother got pregnant I was in communcation with a doctor in India that uses stem cells to help regrow the endometrium back after severe asherman's syndrome.  He has had some success with it so far with other women and they have become pregnant after having Asherman's syndrome.  The company name is StemCureIndia.  I was emailing Dr. Himanshu directly and he was very good and answering all of my questions.  I think you have to get an hysteroscopy first to repair any damage, then undergo stem cell treatment, then after four months of regrowing the lining, you can try to get pregnant via the natural method or IVF.  If you want more info, just send me a PM.  Good luck, whatever you decide. This would be alot cheaper than surrogacy.

Napy


----------



## selene78

Hi Everyone,
Must say I am not happy with LVF lately. And I am considering to cancel my October trip
The reason is, that they don't want to send me contracts to be read before flying to Ukraine. As neither Russian, nor English is my native language, I would like to have it translated by certified translator, and checked by lawyer. But Oleg says, it is confidential, and refuses to send it to me. Also he informed me that there are some additional medical tests to be done in SANA - before IVF. and the cost is 800EURO! OMG, what amount of medical tests will they do to cost so much?? I think that we have more expensive medical tests over here in Poland, and can't think what will cost 800 euRo! why clinic does not include it in total IVF cost?
I asked if I can get the list of medical exams to be made and will do it in Poland and bring results with me. And Oleg refused. I HAVE TO do it at SANA. And I can not understand why? If it is, for example blood tests - about some diseases, blood group etc. 
Don't like it at all. 
My husband insists to get those contracts before going to Kharkov - as it is law contract, we have to have possibility to check it. Not with hurry, over there, having one evening.
Don't know what to do( Seems strange for me - this tests, and this refusal of sending contracts.
What do you think?
What are your experiences in this area?

Napy thanks for your post. I send you PM


----------



## Richi

Hi Selene

for first medical tests last year i have paid UAH 4'495 = € 430. If you speak russia and send me your email address i can send you the details.


----------



## AWNH

We are currently in discussions with the Nadiya clinic in Kiev, via a recommendation through our Ukraine lawyer via our UK lawyer. Very good success, for UK nationals. I have spoken twice with the Ukraine clinic lawyer on a legal basis and  also medical. They are strict on the legal aspects, which is reassuring. They are not that obvious as a clinic on web searches, but so far so good. We have been in contact with others, of course. For anyone thinking of going to the Ukraine, please get your marriage cert notarised and with an Aspotille stamp. Also if you, or your partner, were adopted the same thing applies, as does a name change by deed poll. We live outside of the UK, with no Brit Embassy here so it will be easier for anyone at home. I will post more when we get there in early Oct.


----------



## Allen

Hi Napy,


napy said:


> The "envelope without legs" you were describing is called a "onesie" in the US.


Not exactly, I meant something like that or that.


napy said:


> I was wondering if it is the normal at the lying-in hospital (is that the official name of the hospital where the surrogate mothers give birth?) to not let the parents see their child until the baby is released from the hospital? How long after your baby was released did you get the birth certificate?


I'm sorry! Seems that I chosen a wrong translation for "maternity hospital". So, it's a maternity hospital.
In the most cases, you are allowed to visit your baby. However that time all the visits were restricted due to some inspection.
We got the birth certificate (Ukranian) on the next day after taking the baby. Yes, we had to go to the registry office (only to sign papers). However it took several hours of waiting. We asked our surrogate to come to the hotel to care about our son, and she agreed to help.
LVF lawyer made a notarial translation to the Russian language and brought it later to the hotel. In the meanwhile I purchased the tickets home, and we left Ukraine on the next day.
And also LVF invited a pediatrician for the baby, she visited us twice in the hotel (however I must say her visits were very expensive! $50 x 2).


----------



## Allen

Hi Kate, 


selene78 said:


> The reason is, that they don't want to send me contracts to be read before flying to Ukraine.


I confirm, they don't give contracts by email...
However I liked the contract with surrogate (before going to Kharkov, I studied other examples of contracts, and I knew what should be written there). At least, it protects both sides. I asked LVF to made only minor changes before signing.


----------



## napy

Allen,  I see what you mean now about the "envelope without legs."  I'm don't know what those are called either, but they are great for cold weather!

Did both parents have to go to the registry office?  Also, do you think it would be ok to bring the baby and another young child to the registry office if we had to?

Napy


----------



## Allen

Napy, yes, both parents must go the registry office.
Of course it would be better to leave the baby at home, because the process can take several hours at all.


----------



## napy

Thanks Allen - love the new picture of your little boy!


----------



## Allen

Thank you


----------



## Jowo

I take it that like Czech republic, the Ukraine clinics only consider married couples for their surrogacy or fertility services?


----------



## Richi

Yes, thats right. Thats a problem now. But for this reason I am do IVF now in Moscow but still with LVF and surrogate mother and egg donor from Ukraine. I was at the clinic on last Friday. They are very friendly and I feel good with them. In the next 2-3 weeks I will have IVF and embryo Transfer with them. 

Richi


----------



## selene78

Richi, 
Keep my fingers crossed for your transfer
Kate


----------



## Richi

Thanks Kate!


----------



## LouGhevaert

Hi

Here's a useful link for British Nationals considering surrogacy in the Ukraine -http://ukinukraine.fco.gov.uk/en/help-for-british-nationals/passports/surrogacy. The list of documents looks helpful in terms of applications for a British passport although do check out the legal issues carefully.

I hope this helps.

Best wishes

Louisa


----------



## Nanna1

My advise would be not to use any of the Ukrainian clinics. Unfortunately, there is too much chaos in the country and the status of the clinics is just the same. The best clinics do not offer the sur program, as it seems they get too much problems with that - well. So forget piksi and similar latest developments in the field. Your health is too high price to pay for that. I know a couple of people who had to give up the process due to unsuccessful outcome. However, they achieved success by taking an Ukrainian sur (due to a favorable legislation) and doing the program abroad.


----------



## kare72

We did not have successful outcome with LVF and SANA - communication from SANA was very poor with one email saying we had negative, second email a day later telling us we had positive and it taking few days for anyone from SANA or LVF confirming that actually it was a negative,  Then received other patients information regarding surrogate -- just not impressed.  Thankfully we found SCI in Delhi and we have a beautiful baby girl who will be 17 weeks tomorrow.  Out of six couples I was in contact with using LVF and SANA only one had success.  Best wishes with whoever you choose though xx


----------



## Nanna1

You just have to be married. The registry office (for a birth certificate) demand a marriage certificate.


----------



## napy

We just got the birth certificate for our dsughter that was born on Feb 12 in Ukriane.  Nobody said anything about how long you had to be married.  It was a very straight forward process.


----------



## Richi

Hello napy

congratulation for the birth of your daugther. I hope all is going well for your now to come home soon.

Richi


----------



## napy

Thank you so much Richi!  How are you doing?  

Napy


----------



## Richi

bad   There is going nothing. Expected date for stimulation was beginning of January, now we have end of February. No Informations, nothing......


----------



## Allen

What a pity


----------



## selene78

Richi, it's almost 2 months delay without any news? If you didn't put the money in yet, maybe you should consider changing of agency. Of course it is winter time and there could be some surrogates mother sickness. But you should be updated what is going on.


----------



## selene78

Napy - my congratulations! So good to hear great stories And your daughter is such a sweetie Wish you all to have a time of your life - as your dream came true!


----------



## napy

Thanks Selene, she is quite a sweetheart!

Richi, I'm so sorry things have stalled for you.  I'm assuming you are still with La Vita Felice?

Napy


----------



## A_Maya

selene78 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am looking for surrogacy informations, and considering seriously ukrainian option.
> So please, give me your advice, or even better experiences, which clinic did you use and if you were satisfied.
> I am in touch with La Vita Felice (Kharkov) and Successful Parents (Kiev). But read horrible stories about the second one on this forum, and got scared.
> What do you recommend from your experiences?
> 
> thanks in advance
> Kate


hi all ...
Why do you look for or what agency, go directly to Feskov that misuse of the application in IVF, we picked a good surrogate mother, we are in the program )
and there are a lot of good reviews, and the LVF is not clinical, and mediators. On payment intermediation services can save!


----------



## napy

So sorry you had failures in Ukraine.  We went with La Vita Felice and Sana Med and were successful on the third attempt.  Why are you posting the same thing all over Fertility Friends?


----------



## Allen

napy said:


> Why are you posting the same thing all over Fertility Friends?


I bet it's not a real person...


----------



## DaisyMaisy

Hiya,

Just hoping someone can help me. When u have been to Ukraine, did you drink the tap water? I'm beginning to think about making up bottles and wondered if its ok to use (obviously boiled) or if we will have to buy lots of bottled water with low sodium?

Thanks

Daisy. Xx


----------



## napy

DaisyMaisy,  buy the special "Baby Water" if you can get it.  Otherwise, use the regular bottled water.  That's what we did.


----------



## DaisyMaisy

Ah thanks napy. What does the special baby water look like? Is it easy to find?  I can't believe that we are actually this far and planning! Eeek!

Xx


----------



## Allen

DaisyMaisy, it's just a bottled water, you can easily buy it at supermarkets or drugstores.


----------



## DaisyMaisy

hello lovely people (again)! lol

Thank you for your replies.  I now have another question - when we register the birth in Ukraine, what do we need to take with us and is there a time frame on this?  

My head is now spinning as its only 3 - 6 weeks until the estimated delivery!  Eeeeeeekkkkk!!!

Many thanks.

Daisy.


----------



## napy

Hi Daisy, wow, 3-6 weeks until delivery!!!!     Are you having twins?  It seems like just a couple of weeks ago you were at the 28 week point. Are you talking about the Ukrainian birth certificate?  The lawyer from the agency had everything arranged and all we did was walk into the birth registry and sign our names on some forms.  Then they gave us the official copy of the birth certificate. We did that the day after our daughter was released from the hospital.  This was done in Kharkov. Then two days later we had an appointment at the US embassy in Kiev and brought the Ukrainian birth certificate and other documents to the appointment to get the US Certificate Record of Birth Aboard and the temporary passport to go home.  That took another two weeks since we had to have a DNA test done.

Where are you staying in Kiev?  We stayed at one of the Partner's Guesthouse apartments.  It was in a very central location and we could walk to grocery stores and other shops.  We only needed to get a taxi to go to the embassy.


----------



## DaisyMaisy

Ahhhh ok thanks. I will have to ask the clinic. I will put it on my 'to ask' list. 

Yes, we are having twins! Due to cervical shortening, delivery is estimated between 32 and 35 weeks. I kinda didn't believe we were having babies until 28 weeks and we refused to do anything before then. Now it's all systems go!!

We expect to be in Ukraine for around 8 weeks as we have to apply for British passports. Currently trying to get all of the things we need.

Thanks again nappy- you are always so helpful. I'll be sure to ask more questions very soon! Lol.


----------



## napy

That's fantastic Daisy!!!  I am so happy for you!    I have a friend who is having twins in Ukraine as well.  I think her surrogate mother is about as far along as yours is.  I wanted to let you know that the only place we were able to find the "Baby water" in the central part of Kiev was the at an underground pharmacy near the Besarabsky Market.


----------



## DaisyMaisy

Thank you nappy, I'll be sure to look out for it. 

I emailed the clinic today and they said that they will assist us and someone will go with us to register. 

Xx


----------



## Susst

Hello, does anyone know if its possible to do surrogacy by using donor egg and sperm? Thanks


----------



## Allen

In Ukraine, it's illegal.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Allen said:


> In Ukraine, it's illegal.


In the UK you wouldn't get a parental order as one of you ( ip) need to be genetically related to the baby


----------



## markoty

Hello everyone! I finally found the right information! I'm interested in the czech republic surrogacy. in the next topic I sent a request for a new life in Poland, but did not find as many success stories as here. Today I will write to the clinic Sana honey and La Vita Felice. Thank you all. I am encouraged and hope for success.


----------



## markoty

oh my god! I searched the Google la Vita Felice and found them! : (((In advertising called La Vita Felice is a BIOTEX. Has a message on the forum that they were closed!, And most importantly has issued a video where the prosecutor says about La Vita Felice terrible things! (I understand Russian, I lived there .) what happens? they do not really work?: '(


----------

